
Marissa Mayer's payday: 4 years, $219M - cft
http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/25/technology/marissa-mayer-pay/index.html
======
gmarx
When I read these stories I always wonder how one goes over that wall from
where people try to talk you down $10k suring salary negotiations to thinking
they have to do everything possible to get you to work for them. Even at a
lower level than Mayer, I keep reading stories of people, developers even, who
get lured to a new position with a salary offer 5x average and yet I don't
know any of these people personally. How does this happen?

~~~
GFischer
I know of someone (not a developer, in the ad business) who had a 4x offer,
but in his case, he won a very prestigious award.

I guess that perceived scarcity plays a huge role in this. I wish I knew how
to manufacture such. (this is of course, in addition to competence, which I
take as a given).

~~~
spaceflunky
which award if you don't mind me asking?

~~~
GFischer
A Cannes lion.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannes_Lions_International_Fes...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannes_Lions_International_Festival_of_Creativity)

------
finid
That's a huge reward for failing. I'm on the wrong side of IT.

~~~
Nomentatus
It's not a reward for performance - she had the huge reward in hand going in.
I think now what I thought when she took the job. "If you're going to take the
job of Captain of the Titanic AFTER it's hit the iceberg, they better pay you
pretty well."

Compensation for executives IS crazy, but her taking the job in the first
place was pretty crazy brave, too.

~~~
finid
It's not brave if you know that you'll be laughing all the way to the bank no
matter what.

------
samfisher83
She was the #20 employee at google. If she had held on to her options they are
probably worth close to 100mil.

------
jazzyk
Absolutely disgusting. But, sadly, not uncommon:

[http://fortune.com/2016/07/25/ceo-pay-total-shareholder-
retu...](http://fortune.com/2016/07/25/ceo-pay-total-shareholder-return/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12162323](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12162323)

------
finchisko
"For me personally, I'm planning to stay," Mayer wrote Monday...

Another headline on Arstechnica: Marissa Mayer "couldn’t be more proud” of
achievements at Yahoo"

Marissa seems to me, like one of those persons always living in a dream. Her
ship has big holes and heading full speed straight to the cliff, but she still
thinks she's a good captain.

------
nedsma
Congrats ms. Mayer. Please write a book on negotiating salaries/total
compensation. Or let's do AMA here.

~~~
finid
I can see the title of the book now - How to make out like a bandit after
failing as a CEO.

------
finid
Since we're in a software-driven world, me thinks developers, the uber-type at
least, should be getting the type of contracts that CEOs get.

